# Snowy Saturday Ss4 Score!



## Whizzerick (Nov 9, 2019)

Winter is upon us in the Great White North. 
Drinking my morning coffee, I checked this new 'Marketplace' feature on Facebook. 
Then came across this sweet Schwinn S4 - 35 minutes from my house - for 375$...
Needless to say It took me all of 19 minutes to get there...

Original owner. Green house paint over the original green. Original Good Year double Eagles.

Whizzer 'Pal Seat', big spokes, front drum brake, fat truss rods.

Serial B02150 would make it 1953? I think this calls for a J kit, maroon tank and Persons King comfort saddle.


----------

